# Feather mites



## WFL lofts (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the best way to get rid of feather mites? I just got 12 new birds and as always I keep them in a pin away from my loft for at least a week to make sure they arnt sick or anything well I noticed the new birds are all ate up with feather mites. Other than that they look and feel great.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Use the search function is what I did. Sevin dust is reccomended and on many threads explain how to apply it. I am standing by with this but I do not have any as yet. (mites that is)


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I use the permethrin dust which is used for poultry and gardens. It's actually made from chrysanthemums and is used in other forms to get rid of body lice on people so it's not toxic. You can find it in the gardening section at most stores. I use gloves to apply and spread some under both wings and on the back paying close attention to the nape of the neck and tail areas that are hard for the birds to reach. (don't get it in the eyes!) I don't bath them for 48 hours. I so far have done it once this spring when I first noticed the lice and I just did it again last week even though I haven't seen any lice --more as a preventative. I also lets the birds bath in some bath salts I bought through Foy's pigeon supply that is supposed to help get rid of lice. So far all 10 of my birds have been happy and bug free this summer!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Remember to also treat their living quarters at the same time you treat the birds, airing things out well so they don't have to breathe the pesticide. 
If you repeat your treatment in 11-14 days, you will catch any new bugs that hatched from eggs which were laid by the bugs killed first time around.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Globals has a wonderful product called Antisect 2000, it not only kills mites and lice but also pigeon flies.

Also allow them to bathe (as already mentioned) as often as they want with bath salts. That will help keep the population of vermon down.

Treesa


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Good luck.  I also have had a pigeon with "bugs".  So I understand how you feel. I can't remember what stuff I used right offhand but it worked!! again Good luck


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

*Jack's Aquarium and Pets, in Dayton carries a cage bird lice and mite spray that work*

Jack's Aquarium and Pets, in Dayton, carries a cage bird lice and mite spray that works on pigeons. 
I bought some pigeons at the Lucasville swap meet several years ago that had a few feather mites on them. I sprayed them twice and kept them in bare wire quarrantine cages (so the mites would have no where to hide) for two weeks and never saw the mites again.
Keith C.


----------



## WFL lofts (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Keith C I was told by one of the guys thats been into pigeons for 50 years to use adams flea and tick spay with cycle stop that will get rid of everything including skin mites wich the birds also have


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2018)

Hi it's Crzytrkr I had a four week old squab he showed sighns of illnesses how ever the father just up and died with no signs of sickness so the hen bird took on full responsibility for two weeks and then a cock bird got her attention. She abandoned the squab we tryed feeding but too noavail so the poor thing passed. I examined it and with a magnifying glass I found a few squares witch looked like a pod luckily I have a back up coop for this and a few other things. Having said all that can someone tell how too aradcat these vermin but my girl dosent want to be poisonous so if you no away more earth friendly I would appreciate it or I'm gonna sneak the use of pesticides she will never know so please any info would be great!!!!!!
Thanx
Crzytrkr


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This thread is from 2005. You need to start your own thread. I'll PM you on how to do that. Not even sure what it is that you are seeing.


----------

